# The Mount Hospital, Southampton - August 2011



## tpbradley (Aug 29, 2011)

The Mount Hospital - History

Borrowed from http://www.ukurbex.com/index.php?/topic/380-the-mount-hospital-bishopstoke-report-october-08/

It started as smallish private estate with the first house built by a wealthy farmer in 1844. It was later bought by a Captain Hargreaves in the 1870s. When he died it was bought by a Mr Cotton who rebuilt it in 1893. His imposing Victorian mansion replete with impressive tower forms the heart of the site. It originally had impressive gardens too suitable for a house of its standing with an arboretum, formal gardens and a Victorian water garden. In 1927 it was sold to Hampshire County Council who converted it into a hospital reusing the original Victorian house, as well as building a range of other buildings including another impressive art deco-ish ward building.

Video

[ame="http://vimeo.com/28297235"]http://vimeo.com/28297235[/ame]


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 29, 2011)

Excellent video, Tom. Cheers, and welcome to DP.


----------



## 0xygen (Aug 31, 2011)

Love it!

-0xy


----------



## krela (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm always surprised more people don't take video, it seems like a great way to get a different and more contextual perspective on places.

Nicely done.


----------



## tpbradley (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks guys for all the comments!

I've always been surprised at the lack of video of derelict places too. However, I did find it more awkward carrying all the kit! I used 2 tripods and a motorised camera slider. The camera slider really does a good job at creating professional looking video!

More details here: http://www.pocketslider.de/


----------



## imyimyimy (Aug 31, 2011)

Brilliant video..


----------



## krela (Aug 31, 2011)

tpbradley said:


> Thanks guys for all the comments!
> 
> I've always been surprised at the lack of video of derelict places too. However, I did find it more awkward carrying all the kit! I used 2 tripods and a motorised camera slider. The camera slider really does a good job at creating professional looking video!
> 
> More details here: http://www.pocketslider.de/



Your video is excellent quality, it's not far off a pro music vid, however you can still get reasonable and very workable for web results with a crappy tape camera.


----------



## tpbradley (Aug 31, 2011)

krela said:


> Your video is excellent quality, it's not far off a pro music vid, however you can still get reasonable and very workable for web results with a crappy tape camera.




LOL, and the crappy tape quality adds an element of roughness to the footage


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 1, 2011)

yes very well produced mate


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 1, 2011)

tpbradley said:


> The camera slider really does a good job at creating professional looking video!
> 
> More details here: http://www.pocketslider.de/


That's a really nice piece of kit.


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 1, 2011)

Excellent stuff!


----------



## Madaxe (Sep 1, 2011)

Really nice work tpbradley.
That slider is excellent.


----------



## tpbradley (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the great comments!


----------



## X11_SFE (Sep 6, 2011)

Very nice video! Nice work!


----------



## waley_bean (Sep 9, 2011)

Very interesting video, certainly puts a different angle on the place.


----------



## starfish (Oct 17, 2011)

That's what you call quality! Looks like a brilliant place! Well done


----------



## maximus (Oct 17, 2011)

Beautifully shot!!! Thans for sharing


----------

